# Bay Flats Lodge - "The Winter Focus"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 17, 2017

*Flats Cat Boats*
Anyone who has fished our coastal waters, especially during winter, knows exactly how much the wind and the waves can vary each day, or sometimes throughout the course of just one day. You can launch the boat in fog and glass-smooth conditions at sunrise, only to be fighting a 30-mph headwind with 3-foot waves on your way back to the ramp later that afternoon. Thatâ€™s why you need a boat that can handle all that the waves can throw at you, while at the same time being able to maneuver in some of the skinniest water along the Texas coast. Thatâ€™s why I chose the 21â€™ Flats Cat. Its catamaran hull was designed so as to create natural lift when getting on plane, thereby minimizing bow rise at take off, allowing you to get on top in a hurry even in extremely shallow water. Once youâ€™re on top, the hull rides across the top of each wave rather than forcing itself through the waves creating a comforting ride unmatched by many others out there in todayâ€™s market. And the actual shape of each hull pushes the water out and away from the boat, rather than bouncing directly off of the hull, thereby eliminating the well-known wave spray that commonly drenches everyone onboard. With your outboard engine propped correctly, the aeronautics of the cat hulls will even keep the boat on plane at about 10-12mph, giving you a most unique advantage of being able to cover a lot of ground more quickly when scouting fish in the shallows.

*Flats Cat Video*





*Capt. Chris Martin*
When you add high winds and cold weather to the fishing equation, staying mentally focused becomes an even greater challenge. You have to keep the whole thing in-check. For example, pay attention to your jig head hooks. Are they dull or bent from previous encounters with shell? Are you retrieving too fast because you are cold? The best fishing days you can remember may have occurred during the winter months. In looking back, you dressed in layers and stayed warm so as to allow you to stay out in the elements for a longer period of time.

One of the biggest challenges to remaining focused is removing yourself from surrounding mental and physical distractions. Such distractions can be described in several different ways. The hardest distraction for most is â€œnot catching fishâ€! This is when you may have to rewind the tape, or the visualization process, and replay each move over and over again. Did you skip a part because you were too easily distracted? If so, you will need to visualize each move once again. This will do several things for you. First, it will get you refocused. And second, you will regain the level of confidence that will allow you to think clearly again. An example of not staying focused may be that you suddenly find that you have continued to cast in the same spot over and over again. Your mind has wandered off into thinking of events that have nothing at all to do with fishing - your job, your friends, or other personal problems external to the scope of fishing.

Once you are able to regain your composure and become refocused, your senses shall begin returning to you as well. You will be able to hear, feel, and see everything around you. You will know your next move before it happens. A non-focused angler will make a cast without thinking about why that particular spot was chosen. But, a focused angler will have a â€œreasonâ€ for every cast - each cast has been anticipated, and has been planned out beforehand.

Winter months along the Texas mid-coast region offer hit-and-miss opportunities for even the most avid trout enthusiast. Some of the prevailing winter weather conditions have often dictated your chance at even getting out on the water. But between the somewhat stronger frontal passages of this month and next, you may find the fish to no longer be lingering in the shallows, not even during the warmer parts of the afternoon. The fish have now gone deep, and you may note some of your better trout successes to be primarily over shell and shell/mud mixes. If you can plan to fish the days between the cold fronts and are able to take advantage of the calmer winds, you should find the fish in numbers if you setup a session or two atop your favorite shell pad or reef. But, if youâ€™re still looking for that one catch-of-a-lifetime, donâ€™t give up just yet â€" February is just around the corner.

The month of February is a wonderful time for catching trophy-sized trout here in the San Antonio Bay vicinity. Because the temperatures are traditionally much colder in February, many anglers choose to sit at home rather than trying their luck at a fishing trip. If they only knew what they were missing! Bigger trout, along with less boat traffic and crowds, makes February one of the most notable months for catching a lifetime trophy trout.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 
*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in *
Scattered thunderstorms during the morning becoming more widespread this afternoon. High 73F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.6 in*
Scattered thunderstorms early, then mainly cloudy overnight with thunderstorms likely. Low 63F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Wednesday 90 % Precip. / 0.63 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 67F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Wednesday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.3 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the evening, then mainly cloudy overnight with thunderstorms likely. Low near 55F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 90%.
*Thursday 90 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then skies turning partly cloudy late. High 71F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 59F. Winds light and variable. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak front has stalled across inland south Texas and will remain west of the waters today. This will result in weak to moderate southeast flow today. The front will move across the waters Wednesday. The combination of the front and an upper level disturbance will result in an increasing chance for shower and thunderstorm activity today through Wednesday. Rain chances persist on Thursday then diminish by Friday through the weekend. Another cold front will move through the area over the weekend with strong winds possible behind this front. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Port Aransas 64.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Lodge News*

A lot of big things are brewing up with Bay Flats Lodge working with our community and surrounding towns. As things progress we will be happy to report the news. All I can say, "It's an amazing feeling to be part of it all."

Had a great time fishing...fantastic time...2 thumbs up!! Way more than expected great food and fishing...wonderful nice and above and beyond cabins..couldn't ask for more..and the most polite and friendly staff...Becky P.

I enjoy the heck out of hunting with these guys! Repeat customers for several years now and never a dull moment in the blind. We made a pretty good day of it staying out a little later but the results were great! Mixture of teal, widgeon, pintail, and redheads on the straps. Looking forward to one more day tomorrow! We kept Sadie busy Chris Martin, thanks for letting her hunt with me. Captain Jason Wagenhehr.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks guys!*

Few more action shots


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Gift of Giving" Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament*

*Lodge News *

2nd Annual Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.

This week and next we will be presenting donation checks to the following with the money that was raised at last years fishing tournament. We are very fortunate to live in such a small town that gives us the opportunity to make a living, and we're really excited to be working with the Seadrift, Texas Chamber of Commerce, and Austen Rivera who started the Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament. With joint efforts this "little towns fishing tournament" has become such a bigger picture.

$1,500 Donation Check
Seadrift School- In dire need of funds to help cover paper expenses ( budget is so low that they are on the brink of having to add it to the school supply list for students to help buy. They are required to print their own STARR test for students as the district only sends over digital copies) batteries ( for interactive learning boards in the classroom) and Clorox bleach wipes for wiping down doors knobs and classroom equipment from sick students. The school has been trying to get accredited but they have trouble with keeping kids attendance up due to sickness.

$1,500 Donation Check
The Harbor Childrens Alliance and Victim Center- they use funds for sending teachers to Seadrift School to educate and teach kids about bullying, emotional feelings, and basic life skills that many don't get at home. At Christmas they take 20-25 underprivileged kids from Seadrift School and by Christmas gifts for them. They also help cover certain fees related to CPS cases with neglected children.

$1,000 Donation Check
The donation will be used to purchase supplies and food for the Seadrift Volunteer Fire Departments Annual Chili Supper 2/4/17.


----------

